# Ólafur Arnalds Felt Piano Demo (original composition)



## IvanHuorMusic (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey Everyone!

First time poster here. I thought I'd finally share something after really enjoying the VI:C community for about a year now. Here's a recent composition I made using the Olafur Arnalds Felt Piano. It's a short little piece i wrote on a whim.

I bought the OA Composer's Toolkit on your recommendation, and I've found it was worth it for the piano alone. It's great for when you want something dark and moody, but maybe isn't the best fit for quicker passages in the lower registers. This is no fault of the library, but just something to note. I thought about changing the piano library for the composition, but the inspiration for the music came through this instrument so I decided to kept it as it is.

I'll be posting regularly on my Youtube channel this year, so feedback & suggestions are welcome .


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey, welcome to the forum. Your piece is beautiful and the piano sounds great! I like that you inserted the MIDI video recording here, as well as the live playing.


----------



## ism (Jan 9, 2020)

beautiful.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 9, 2020)

Very nice live playing. Cheers


----------



## ZentralmassivSound (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow, nice composition and nicely played! I expected yet another cheesy clichee felt Piano track, but this is really a pleasing listening experience.


----------



## Emmanuel (Jan 9, 2020)

It's very beautiful man !


----------



## IvanHuorMusic (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Means a lot.

Looking forward to hearing your works as well and being part of this community.


----------



## Wai-Yi Wong (Jan 10, 2020)

Beautiful sound! Can I know what software do you use for recording the MIDI video in live, and how do you put it together with the video recording your playing on keyboard?


----------



## MilesAbbott (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes, this is a very, very nice piece. Subbed!


----------



## IvanHuorMusic (Jan 10, 2020)

Wai-Yi Wong said:


> Beautiful sound! Can I know what software do you use for recording the MIDI video in live, and how do you put it together with the video recording your playing on keyboard?



Thank you! 

I use 3 different software to capture everything:

1) Screenflow (Mac OS) to capture my computer screen and live audio. 
2) My phone camera for my playing.
3) Logic Pro X for the final audio. I replace the audio captured from Screenflow with the mp3 from my DAW (Logic). You could skip this step.

Once it's all captured, I bring everything into Screenflow to edit like a normal video editing software. That's about it, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Wai-Yi Wong (Jan 11, 2020)

IvanHuorMusic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I use 3 different software to capture everything:
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!I'll have a look in thesoftware you mentioned above! Cheers


----------



## Diablo IV (Jan 11, 2020)

My mom liked it a lot ("Hey, that music is so pretty" She yelled from the other room, lol).


----------



## IvanHuorMusic (Jan 11, 2020)

Diablo3 said:


> My mom liked it a lot ("Hey, that music is so pretty" She yelled from the other room, lol).



LOL! This made my day. Thank you Diablo3's Mommy.


----------



## ridgero (Jul 27, 2020)

Finally!!!

We are excited to bring you the latest free update to Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit (Version: 1.1.0b12 22Jul20 DFT)



This latest update makes the library available as a Kontakt Player Library, with NKS compatibility and various bug fixes.

Thx ))


----------



## ryst (Jul 28, 2020)

Very nice, Ivan!


----------



## reborn579 (Jul 28, 2020)

IvanHuorMusic said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> First time poster here. I thought I'd finally share something after really enjoying the VI:C community for about a year now. Here's a recent composition I made using the Olafur Arnalds Felt Piano. It's a short little piece i wrote on a whim.
> 
> ...




this sounds lovely. you're a great pianist. indeed, the library sounds so smooth and dark, with very little mid range resonances. but very soothing.


----------



## EthanAvry (Jul 28, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful composition, brought to life by technically impressive, clean playing! Seriously fantastic job. The piano in the Ólafur Arnalds Toolkit sounds great as always.


----------



## A minor (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with everybody else above, it's beautiful to listen to, very soothing. It was fun to see the pattern of the left hand on the MIDI scroll bar; it was showing a repeating letter "M" so consistently. Your timing is impeccable. 
I'm glad some others commented on it today, that is only how I noticed it. I missed it when you first posted it back in January. 
I wonder how your composition would sound using a different VI? Do you have any other piano VIs? 
Thank you Ivan for sharing.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jul 29, 2020)

Beautiful!

It's funny, after having bought the Spitfire Felt Piano, and then NI Noire because it has a felt piano, I wound up switching over to the unfelted 'pure' part of Noire instead.

It'd be great to hear this without the felt!

- Nathan


----------

